# الاكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران



## هاورد هيوز (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
حديثا اليوم عن الاكاديميية المصرية لعلوم الطيران
البداية.........
في عام 1932 تم افتتاح هيئة المعهد القومي للتدريب علي الطيران والذي كان يقوم بتخريج الطيارين فقط وكانت هناك نظرة لتعدد التخصصات
ثم..........
بعد ذلك تم اضافة معهد المراقبة الجوية ومعهد علوم وتكنولوجيا الطيران
ويقومان بتخريج مراقبيين جويين وفنيين صيانة طائرات علي اعلي مستوي

التطوير........
1_تم تحويل معهد علوم وتكنولوجيا الطيران الي معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران بعد اتفاقية مع هندسة القاهرة وذلك لتخريج دفعات من مهندسي الطيران الحاصلين علي بكالريوس هندسة ويتمتمعون بالجانب الجامعي والاكاديمي اي النظري والعملي معا
2_تحويل الهيئة التابعة لوزارة الطيران المدني الي اكاديمية للطيران 
3_افتتاح بعض الدورات مثل طب الطيران ودورات تخريج اخصائي صيانة طائرات
وبذلك تخرج الاكاديميةتخصصات علي اعلي مستوي مثل الطيارين والمراقبين ومهندسي الطيران بمختلف التخصصات وفنيين الصيانة ايضا 

وفي النهاية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
www.eaaegypt.com


----------



## احمد عصام حنفي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر ليك علي العريف الجميل ده للأكاديميه بس اللي أنا عايز أعرفه هل ده هوه الموقع الرسمي للأكاديميه وهل تم تفعيلها فعلاً ولا ده موقع شخصي وغير رسمي

علي فكره أنا خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران وحالياً مهندس صيانة هيكي ومحرك بمصر للطيران

مشكور علي مجهودك


----------



## شريفى مونة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل كل شى رمضان كريم وكم انا مسرورة بهدا البرنامج ودعوتي لمصمم هده الفكرةبالخير و النجاح
انا مهندسة طيران تخصصى الدفع ''المحركات"اشتغلة في شركة طيران لمدة سنة ونصف عقود قبل التشغيل.ومند تلك المدة والشركة لم تتصل بينابسبب عدم وجود وساطة و لضروف
تغيرات في الشركة 
ومند دلك اليوم وانا اشتغل خرج تخصصى لكن الحمد لله في الميكانيك المشاريع 
فكم اتمنى المساعدة من اخو ي مهندسي الطياران في ايجاد شغل في تخصصى او توجيهات من طرفكم فهدا حال كل من تخرج من معهد الطيران للاسف. وللمزيد من المعلومات اتصلوا بي 
مونة من الجزائر
والله ولي التوفيق ​


----------



## هاورد هيوز (29 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكركم اخواني الاعزاء علي المرور الكريم
بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ الكريم 
نعم يا اخي عن موقع رسمي للاكاديمية وتم الغاء الموقع القديم
بالنسبة للاخت الكريمة
ارجو من الاعضاء المشاركة ربما نجد حل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------

